# My goal



## Karah876 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is probably lame, but I'm just beginning to fight this anxiety. Anyway I have set a goal to go to the coffee shop this weekend, and actually go in the building. I usually just get my mother to tack my order on to hers while she goes, and I stay at home. But this weekend, I'll go and sit in to drink my coffee. Maybe try to chat a bit with whoever is serving the coffee. It's a very small step but it's a step up from never leaving the house!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Doesn't sound lame. I think it is a good goal


----------



## Karah876 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks! I'm pretty excited about it now, but when Saturday morning comes I bet I'll be nervous and shaky lol. I can do it though, and I bet I'll feel a lot better once I do.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

It's probably best to do it right away Saturday. I find that when I keep waiting another hour to do something, I usually end up not doing it.

Good luck!


----------



## kebo (Feb 13, 2009)

good for you. Let us know how it turns out


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey thats a great goal, good luck 

We are all at different points in our SA/lives and its all about slowly pushing out of our comfort zones.


----------



## sunonthepath (Feb 26, 2009)

*Hats off - I hate goals*

I was recently released from a Crisis Intervention Unit and one of their main goals was for the clients to make a list of achievable goals; I loathe the idea and I am not sure why. They feel too permanent, too structured and I struggle with sticking to parameters. Having said that, way to go. I admire your courage to both admit and attempt. Good luck!


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

Good luck! I suggest bringing a book with you so you have something to occupy yourself with in case you get anxious or feel like people are looking at you.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats a good goal. I personally wouldn't even dare sit in a coffee shop by myself. But well done for trying to do this - it shows you're trying to get out there, and is the main aspect in my eyes. Good luck.


----------



## LonelyHeart87 (Jan 26, 2009)

This is a very smart move on your part. It's part of exposure therapy. Set a hierachy for yourself starting with the least to the most anxiety provoking situations. Start at the bottom and work your way up. Don't rush anything, go at your own pace and get comfortable with every new situation. Good job, great start! How did it go??


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Karah876,

I am just now reading this post. I'm sorry that I didn't read it in time to wish you luck. Congrats on setting a goal for yourself! Please let us know how it went!


----------



## bballfan (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey that is a great goal to have, I'm a 33 year old male and I always had fears of being in public places I could not even go into stores, I've made a lot of progress in the last year or so, I can go into coffee shops and restaurants now,but yes I am still really shy and find it very hard to strike up conversations with people or carry a conversation unless its about sports or something lol


----------



## ShawnLim (Mar 23, 2009)

Do you guys shop alone in the shopping mall or shopping complex before?
I've never went to any coffee house alone before.
If possible, I'll ask my friends or family members to accompany me.

Is this a good thing? Or should I learn to be more independent?


----------

